# new pickups for my 335



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I went ahead and unazzed the funds for new pickups for the 335 hollow body. I got me a bridge set and a neck set of Bareknuckle Aftermath Humbuckers. its fixin to get real around here as soon as they make it over the atlantic ocean. cant wait..


----------



## Storyville (Mar 25, 2015)

sweet


----------

